
Google, UK ISPs and Gov Battle over Encrypted DNS and Censorship - edward
https://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.php/2019/04/google-uk-isps-and-gov-battle-over-encrypted-dns-and-censorship.html
======
mtgx
Remember when we used to worry only about countries like China, Kazakhstan and
Turkey abusing the DNS system for censorship? Those were the _good days_!

